# Precision Power 2150AM



## Rogue740 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sold!

Precision Power PPI 2150AM Amplifier Old School Made in USA | eBay

Thank You!
Ian


----------



## Rogue740 (Aug 6, 2010)

Got another one.

Precision Power PPI 2150M Amplifier Old School Made in USA | eBay


----------

